# Grateful dead decals for Fisher bike on e-bay. Are these for real??



## LocoMotoMan (Jan 16, 2004)

On ebay in the cycling section there are some grateful dead stickers for a special edition from Gary Fisher. Mid-90s vintage.

Are these for real and are they complete? What bike did they go on? What color bike did they go on? How many stickers or how many bikes like this were made?

Thanks,
LocoMotoMan


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

*yes, they are for real*

Fisher did put out a Greatful Dead bike in the mid-90s. I forget the excact year, but I'd guess '95 or '96. They come up on eBay regularly. The bikes were are STX equipped (I believe). A shop near me had one for sale for a while "back in the day."


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Fisher did put out a Greatful Dead bike in the mid-90s. I forget the excact year, but I'd guess '95 or '96. They come up on eBay regularly. The bikes were are STX equipped (I believe). A shop near me had one for sale for a while "back in the day."


I was thinking that they came out in 92 or 93.
Check with Jeff at firstflightbikes.com, he has one in his hop.

rick


----------



## Dr_J (Jan 15, 2004)

*96 vintage is about right.....*



fat chance guy said:


> I was thinking that they came out in 92 or 93.
> Check with Jeff at firstflightbikes.com, he has one in his hop.
> 
> rick


The dead bike was a hoo koo e koo with dead inspired graphics. They were actually fairly common (special, not limited edition) so there are several thousand of these bikes out there. Was stx with quadra fork


----------



## LocoMotoMan (Jan 16, 2004)

*Thanks. It is ebay item 3670916821*



fat chance guy said:


> I was thinking that they came out in 92 or 93.
> Check with Jeff at firstflightbikes.com, he has one in his hop.
> 
> rick


Thanks. It is ebay item 3670916821


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

Is this the one:
http://www.stocknum.com/bikedemo/bike_pages/1015.htm


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yup 1996*

To honor Jerry Garcia after his death.
A very common model as was stated earlier.
I have a local shop that is sellin a frame/fork for like $200


----------



## LocoMotoMan (Jan 16, 2004)

skinny-tire said:


> Is this the one:
> http://www.stocknum.com/bikedemo/bike_pages/1015.htm


I think so. The stickers look like it and so does the bike.

Though the theme was interesting the number of bikes manufact. may not make it that big a deal I guess.

Thanks,
LocoMotoMan


----------



## hesgone1995 (Jul 1, 2006)

It was a Hoo Koo E Koo and it was first sold in 1995.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

This was another of the bikes that they just shot for the upcoming Fisher catalog so I have the pictures right here. Nothing too special since it is a regular HKEK with the Dead graphics. In the original catalog, the graphics really "pop" on the frame but in real life, they really get lost. I think it is the dark brown color and maybe the decals are thin and pick up the darkness of the paint?

<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/DeadSide.JPG>

More pics and details @ https://www.firstflightbikes.com/1995_Fisher_Dead.htm


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

does any one have the tope tube decal for sale? i have the Dead bones. any help will be great.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

IIRC Bob Weir is a big time mtn biker and is pals with Gary Fisher and rides his (branded) bikes.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

wow look at that post count!


----------

